# Best ILF limb



## BigD84 (Feb 17, 2019)

If you had your choice and money wasn't an issue what is the best ILF Limp in your opinion


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Border Hex 8h


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Best for what? Hunting?, 3-D?, indoor?, field?, FITA outdoor?


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Since archery is very personal and equipment subjective to personal opinion here, in IMO, are a few good choices:
MK Veracity
Uukha XX
Wiawis NS 
No doubt there are many other very good limbs to choose for. The one you choose is the one BEST for you, wood, foam, bamboo, carbon all provide a different feel but are all good limb materials. The are less expensive limbs that are very good options and most of us would find differences difficult to judge if not impossible . 
Nick


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

Border or nothing


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, if I wasn't spending my $1,000, I'd get a set of Uukha XX or vx+. :darkbeer:


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hunter Dave said:


> Well, if I wasn't spending my $1,000, I'd get a set of Uukha XX or vx+. :darkbeer:


Same here.


----------



## JRT51 (Dec 17, 2018)

What criteria is available and used to determine which limbs are "best"? Is there a source of empirical data judging things like speed and consistency or is it just a matter of my wallet is bigger than yours?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Any of the bigger brands highest spec limbs except Border would be fexcellent for target work depending on the feel you're after

If you want to drive heavy arrows at moderate speeds then Border would be an option.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I like my W&W Winnex limbs. Certainly not the most expensive limb, but for me they feel correct through the draw and release . They are very consistent shot to shot as far as speed and forgiving when I botch my release.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I have tested most of the major limbs and there is no doubt in my mind that Uukha Xv and MK Archery Veracity are the top limbs. Speed, Draw Force, Sound these two are the top.


----------



## MLAV (Jul 24, 2012)

Got some wiswas nanos las August and love them! very smouth. My only issue is I baught them 5 lbs to heave for my old shoder.


----------



## Stunchy (Aug 12, 2016)

Morrison Max 6 is at the top of my wish list right now. After that, Uukha VX+. The Hex 8s are tempting, but personally, I’m willing to trade a little performance for improved durability.


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

Hoyt X-tour bamboo limbs or the new Velos bamboo core limbs.


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have shot so many limbs over the years and I think I found what ive been searching for, MAX5 limbs by Morrison. I have a short draw length so speed was an important factor. They are the fastest limb ive ever shot. More importantly, they are extremely smooth to anchor and through my release. I have put my limbs through hell and they seem very durable. They are very accurate and forgiving. Shooting tight groups seem effortless with these limbs. Limbs put my bad releases into my intended targets almost magically, lol! They are a very quiet limb and have proved themselves to me in the woods (and on the range). Setuo can be quite particular but they really shine when tuned correctly.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

The 'best' limbs were the first ones. A huge advancement over throwing a spear!!!

Bowmania


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, kinda like asking what's best...Ford or Chevy? So many ILF limbs, so little time (and money)! :wink:


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Fortunately at my level of archery, it doesn't matter and I can save myself a lot of money. 

I own cheap and intermediate level limbs and I have shot expensive limbs. I can feel little difference. My cheap Axiom limbs "feel" fine and since they are long limbs on a 25" riser they do not seem to stack. I have been told better limbs will be "smoother". I can't tell. If I hit 35# at full draw, then I get the same 35# feel regardless of the price of the limbs. Better quality limbs are not supposed to twist. I have never had a limb twist. Better quality limbs are supposed to have been performance; i.e., shoot faster. That difference must be pretty small but I have not done chronograph testing to see the difference. Better quality limbs are supposed to have less "flutter" and vibration than cheap limbs. Maybe I would notice the difference if I shot high poundage but at 35# the vibration and flutter seem minimal and neither occur until after the arrow is long gone downrange. I hope I never get to the point where I can detect some small differences. It will cost me a lot of money.


----------



## BigD84 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmmm, I was kinda curious how "huge" of a difference the feel,vibration performance could be seen/felt on such an expensive limb upgrade. I shoot currently 50# medium limb comfortably on a 19" riser 29" arrows but looking to make the bow as short as possible for hunting. Looked at the black max glass/wood but the higher ends not sure how big a difference they would make


----------



## BigD84 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looking to push a good 550 grn arrow or higher as hard and fast as possible on shortest limb/overall bow length as possible on 19"riser


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

For a real heavy arrow, Border is going to be tough to beat.
The Morrison Max 6 has a real strong following, but I have not shot them and guys seems to shoot lighter arrows (gpp) on the Morrisons.

No mention of draw length or weight. I draw 28". 44# Hex 8, 525 grain XX75 2216= 182 fps. 52# Hex 7.5h, 585 grain XX75 2219= 188 fps


Don't get set on "shortest limb/riser possible" on 19" riser. Depending on your draw length you might use shorts, or mediums, or longs. Check with the maker before just buying limbs.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't have a lot of experience in the ILF target area but the limbs I have, courtesy of DenDen, SF Ultimate Pros, suit me just fine. Always getting comments about the speed I'm getting with them.

For hunting, I just got a set of Dryad ACS-RCTX limbs. Put 'em on my Morrison 15" wood riser and they are the "bomb" as the kids say. I also have a 17" Satori riser along with a TT Titan III to try them on and one of them, or both, could be even better.

I'm sure the other brands already mentioned are excellent products but I'm quite satisfied with the ones I'm shooting now and don't


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the question would be more useful if you added price point. Otherwise, there are too many limbs. The question is unanswerable. I have over 50 limb test results in my database and I still don't have enough data to answer the question, though I know enough to tell you what some really good limbs are. Even with that in mind, new models come out which I do not have data for.

What are the best entry level limbs under $100?
What are the best limbs under $300?
What are the best limbs under $500?
What are the best limbs over $500?
What limbs perform above their price point?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BigD84 said:


> Looking to push a good 550 grn arrow or higher as hard and fast as possible on shortest limb/overall bow length as possible on 19"riser


You're likely one of the few examples where a set of "super" recurve limbs is a good choice. For durability the Uukha are considered excellent. For quietness I've heard good things about Morrison. For outright speed with heavy arrows it's tough to beat Border.


----------



## JRT51 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I think the question would be more useful if you added price point. Otherwise, there are too many limbs. The question is unanswerable. I have over 50 limb test results in my database and I still don't have enough data to answer the question, though I know enough to tell you what some really good limbs are. Even with that in mind, new models come out which I do not have data for.
> 
> What are the best entry level limbs under $100?
> What are the best limbs under $300?
> ...


Your database has the type of info that would be very useful. I have seen a post containing it somewhere before but can't find it again.
Do you have an access link?


----------



## Night Stalker (May 20, 2014)

I have some used Dryad longbow limbs that are working out just fine. With that said, I would like to try some Uukla limbs.


----------

